
BrowserStack SpeedLab - pulkitsh1234
https://www.browserstack.com/speedlab
======
Sreyanth
Hey folks - I’m a product manager at BrowserStack. Thanks @pulkitsh1234 for
the shoutout!

SpeedLab is a free tool that our team built to help you test website speed
across multiple browsers and real devices. You’ll get a cumulative score of
your website’s speed across desktop and mobile browsers, so you can identify
browser-specific or device-specific page speed issues.

We encourage you to take it for a spin. Questions and feedback are welcome!

EDIT: added that it is a free tool. No need to create an account too!

------
kn_neeraj
Great product! Just tested my website’s performance on multiple devices!

------
bhavendoshi
Awesome news and super product

------
heenabawa
Its amazing!

------
neha0694
Looks brilliant!

------
Zcable1
Looks awesome

------
ShreyaBee
Loving this!

------
oyeluckynavin
looks sleek.

